# Birmingham Cemetery



## Raddogextreme (Oct 5, 2005)

*Site type:* Cemetery

*Hazards:* tramps! 

*Recommended? *: Maybe? I've never seen anything like this...

Went out to play with my new camera the other day and stumbled across this unusual feature in a cemetery in Birmingham. In the middle of the cemetery as it begins to go down a slope, this two storey crescent has been dug out. 

Many of the alcoves have been used and headstones are on the "doors" All the others are sealed, although I'm not sure if this is permanent or not.

I'm not a graveyard person at all, in fact this is the first time I've explored one, so apologies if this is a run of the mill location. It is quite impressive if you're in the area...


----------



## turkey (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Birmingham Cemetary*

hey, yeah, that looks quite strange and interesting.

nice find, where is it? brum centre...?

u been upto much recently mate?

turk


----------



## Raddogextreme (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Birmingham Cemetary*

Hi Turk, yeah it's really simple to find just in the jewellery quarter, can't miss it, but this bit is in the middle and a little bit hidden.

Been busy with a new job and also family\GF commitments, really spoiled my weekends!, esp with a new camera sat waiting here to be taken cool places.


----------



## James Hall (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: Birmingham Cemetary*

I've heard of avenues of Victorian mausolea like this in London as well, It's an idea copied from the Romans, Over here that kind of thing is pretty unusual apart from in the great metropoli.
James Hall


----------

